# Which brand of speakers do you like?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It all depends on your room space. Small speakers are not always the best way.

I have a set of Klipsch RB-81 II's for my fronts, an RC-42 II for my Center, due to limited space on that shelf it sits on. A set of RB-41 II's for rears. I have no issues with needing a Sub-woofer, playing music, watching movies with my setup.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Only reason I want smaller speakers are purely for aesthetic reasons. I like the look of smaller speakers mounted near the tv. If I hear some larger speakers that sound fantastic to me, I'm willing to get them!

I do like the Klipsch from what I've heard.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

spaceman spif said:


> Only reason I want smaller speakers are purely for aesthetic reasons. I like the look of smaller speakers mounted near the tv. If I hear some larger speakers that sound fantastic to me, I'm willing to get them!
> 
> I do like the Klipsch from what I've heard.


Do not waste your money on small speakers, because you like them for aesthetic reasons. Budget is the first thing. Why people feel that speakers should be out of sight, out of mind. That was why Bose and some others came up with the cheap crappy sounding cube speakers.

I use a Sound bar with a Wireless Sub for regular tv viewing. Movies, sports, concerts through my AVRS, which is a Denon AVR-1612 with the before mentioned speakers. It does its job. My room is 14x16, so with the RB-81's I do not need a Sub. I have them on speaker stands on the side of the tv.

If you are mounting your tv on the wall. There are decent slim style fronts and center for wall mounted tv's, that put out great mid's and high's. You would need a Sub for the fronts and also for the rears, which can be mounted up in the ceiling if you do not have walls to box in the listening area.

It becomes a lot more of trial by fire in finding what works best for you. When my wife & I were planning out our home theater. We went out to the local mom & pop A/V store, which has been in our town for over 35 years. Probably spent a total of 8 hours over a course of a couple of months, talking to them about our design, what we were looking for, cost for budget.

The 81's, RC-42, AVRS I ordered through Crutchfield. I could have gotten those two at the same price with no shipping from the local place. I really did not have the time though to run out there and pick up. So shipped all of that to my wife's work, which worked out great.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

spaceman spif said:


> Only reason I want smaller speakers are purely for aesthetic reasons. I like the look of smaller speakers mounted near the tv. If I hear some larger speakers that sound fantastic to me, I'm willing to get them!
> 
> I do like the Klipsch from what I've heard.


i have the bose system , the 5 small speakers and the sub woofer ,it comes with all the cables for each speaker , long run's also ,it has all the sound you will need , been using this system for a few yrs and they sound real good my 2 cents


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

del schisler said:


> i have the bose system , the 5 small speakers and the sub woofer ,it comes with all the cables for each speaker , long run's also ,it has all the sound you will need , been using this system for a few yrs and they sound real good my 2 cents


Not the best system for hardcore music & movie listening. But it will work for those who like the Lifestyle system.

Only problem is that Bose limits what you can do, and how you can do it.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a Bose system and while I did like it, I also felt I was paying extra $$$ just for the name. Right now my downstairs set up (primarily for movies) has Yamaha speakers, and they do okay. Upstairs (primarily for music) I'm using my old Pioneers I've had for over 20 years with 15" woofers. No subs needed with those! :no:

I've checked out Klipsch and Polk and liked them, so I was curious what others are using.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

I have klipsch forte 2s and klipcsh chorus im only using an older Yamaha front, rear, center amp. also have a definitive technology 15 inch sub .

I like watching concerts on vhs or dvd and utube , sounds really good but its a lot of money, I bought it over a few years time piece by piece now I need a new amp but not sure what to get though its not a high priority at this point .


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Not the best system for hardcore music & movie listening. But it will work for those who like the Lifestyle system.
> 
> Only problem is that Bose limits what you can do, and how you can do it.


i am feeding it with the harman kardon amp , am-fm and lot's of bell's you have to set up the amp system, you don't just plug it in, you balance the speakers when you stand in the center of the room with the remote it sences the remote i guess and balance's each speaker around the room, this unit it the highest end they make , sound very good , it has different sound's that you can get , up frount-auditorium theater setting and a few more , so it is not just a amp but the one that will be as loud as you want ,


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

honestly, whatever speaker sounds good to you. your ears, and hearing, are different than anybody posting here in response, including me. im not a fan of bose, but wont go into that. 

just know that different types ( manufacturers ) of speakers have inherent qualities that influence how they sound. i've not been looking at AV gear for a while, so my input might be dated. 

klipsch i like, but i like the older ( real ) ones. that being said i do have a center and surrounds i bought about 10 years ago, the R3II line, that i used for a while with my ancient and awesome KG4s. Klipsch can be too bright/forward for people due to their tweeter design. again, your ear will decide, and a good salesperson will be able to tell you what a speaker's general "attitude" is.

PSB, energy, NHT, all make quality speakers at what should be in your price range. i dont know about NHT, but the prior two both make systems designed for HT with minimal footprint. my neighbor has a samsung ( i think ) soundbar and sub, i have to say it doesnt sound bad, but i would not own one.

i listen to music as much as i do movies and such, and i have quite a bit of SACDs and DVDAs, so my current main speakers are catered more towards that with surround as an "afterthought". and while i think theyre some of the best sounding speakers ive ever heard, theyre out of your target price range.

if you go shopping, somewhere besides best buy and the like, bring CDs you know like the back of your hand, and listen to them. also be aware of whats being used to drive them....bryston monoblocks, tube amps, and say a marantz SS receiver will all give a slightly different sound. audition several brands and styles and let your ears tell you which way to go....it's actually entertaining auditioning speakers, you get to sit around and listen to music you like!


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm a big fan of NHT. The sound is of these speakers is exactly what I think a speaker should be - smooth, clear, tight, but strong. The SB3 paired with a good subwoofer and strong receiver can't be beat for the price IMO.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Chokingdogs said:


> honestly, whatever speaker sounds good to you. your ears, and hearing, are different than anybody posting here in response, including me. im not a fan of bose, but wont go into that.


Yup, everyone likes their sound a little different. Me, I like a crisp, clear high range (probably more treble than others like), decent mids, and a solid low that doesn't distort. I find it gives me a good starting point to get feedback from others based on what they use.



Chokingdogs said:


> if you go shopping, somewhere besides best buy and the like, bring CDs you know like the back of your hand, and listen to them. also be aware of whats being used to drive them....bryston monoblocks, tube amps, and say a marantz SS receiver will all give a slightly different sound. audition several brands and styles and let your ears tell you which way to go....it's actually entertaining auditioning speakers, you get to sit around and listen to music you like!


I actually did that years ago in a Best Buy store when I was shopping for a powered sub. The music the store used to demonstrate their powered subs was a jazz cd, which had a relatively thin bass sound. So of course it sounded nice and clear. I handed them a CD which had a techno song with a very low, powerful synthesized drum beat. I told them I needed a sub that could carry that song without distortion. The funny thing was the more expensive sub they were pushing on me totally collapsed under that song, and the Infinity (that was $200 cheaper) had no problem! :thumbsup:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

In order of preference.

*Speakers:*

B-G Corp

KEF

Sonance

Pinnacle


*Subwoofers:*

B-G Corp

Velodyne

KEF

Sonance

Pinnacle


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Klipsch all the way.
I'm afraid they will burst your Budget, though.
Cheers,


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

spaceman spif said:


> Yup, everyone likes their sound a little different. Me, I like a crisp, clear high range (probably more treble than others like), decent mids, and a solid low that doesn't distort. I find it gives me a good starting point to get feedback from others based on what they use.
> 
> I actually did that years ago in a Best Buy store when I was shopping for a powered sub. The music the store used to demonstrate their powered subs was a jazz cd, which had a relatively thin bass sound. So of course it sounded nice and clear. I handed them a CD which had a techno song with a very low, powerful synthesized drum beat. I told them I needed a sub that could carry that song without distortion. The funny thing was the more expensive sub they were pushing on me totally collapsed under that song, and the Infinity (that was $200 cheaper) had no problem! :thumbsup:


I know this is an old thread, but thought I would add my 2 cents. I have had Bose products in the past ranging from three pairs of 301's, a pair of 901's and a pair of 501's. I also have one of their Wave Radios. Having said that, I will never buy another Bose product ever again. They sound ok at best, but when you compare them to other brands they quickly lose their mystique. I needed a new 5.1 system back in 1999 and auditioned a slew of speakers. After a couple hours I realized that I kept coming back to Definitive Technology speakers, and ended up buying a pair of BP2002 powered towers, a PF15 powered sub, a CLR2002 center, and a pair of Def Tech surrounds. They blow away anything that Bose sells, and are cheaper that some of the "Lifestyle" systems. Hard to believe that Bose prices those things so high. Anyway, the Definitives tickle my ears the way I like, and purchased a smaller 3.0 system for the front room. Got a pair of Definitive Tech Promonitor 800's and a ProCenter 1000. Exceptionally clear, smooth highs, great kids and tight upper bass. These need a sub though, if you want deep subterranean lows. They work fine just the way they are for my taste though.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave Sal,


You have some REALLY good speakers. 

Nuff said. :yes:


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I have Martin Logan speakers for my HT. I use Motion 15's for the fronts, an 8 for the center, and 2's for the backs. 

They are smaller (bookshelf) speakers and sound really pretty good. I was in for more than a $1000, but I felt they were worth it


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a modest mid-range system using Polk towers for front, Polk for middle and orb (orbaudio.com) for that hidden, blended in surround rears that significant others seem to prefer. A new Yamaha receiver that is very Apple wi-fi friendly and plays internet radio equally well completes the system.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I have Klipsch. 

Seem to be decent.


----------



## woodsart (Oct 28, 2009)

Spaceman!!!

Have you thought of DIY? Not many tools required and the results are rewarding when you can save money, accomplish building a really nice speaker that will meet your goals with a lot less. And, most importantly have sound you desire...pristine highs, smooth clean lows and a killer midrange! 

I have bought many speakers hoping to find the right one within my budget, but frankly I would NEVER do it again. I am not a carpenter, but if you can dabble a bit in wood, you can do this!

I apologize if this has been mentioned in your thread.

Dave I agree with you about Bose! It does however, meet some needs for sure.

Robert


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Chokingdogs said:


> klipsch i like, but i like the older ( real ) ones


Wow, I thought I was the only one!! have owned a pair-" heresy", since 1981. Still great.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

woodsart said:


> Spaceman!!!
> 
> Have you thought of DIY? Not many tools required and the results are rewarding when you can save money, accomplish building a really nice speaker that will meet your goals with a lot less. And, most importantly have sound you desire...pristine highs, smooth clean lows and a killer midrange!
> 
> ...


I've thought A LOT about building my own! Problem is I don't know which brands of speakers work best for DIY. But I've always been interested in cabinet design to optimize sound as well as adding passive filters. If you have suggestions for speakers, lemme know!

Matter o' fact many years ago I had an idea to enhance the sound of a small size radio. I knew a rich bass sound needs a larger surface area, so I wondered what would happen if I added a series of channels behind the speaker to add that additional surface area. But I didn't have the time or material to try out my idea. A couple of years later, Bose came out with their wave radio, which does exactly that...and I was like "Dang it! I coulda made some money!!!" :furious:


----------



## woodsart (Oct 28, 2009)

spaceman spif said:


> I've thought A LOT about building my own! Problem is I don't know which brands of speakers work best for DIY. But I've always been interested in cabinet design to optimize sound as well as adding passive filters. If you have suggestions for speakers, lemme know!
> 
> Matter o' fact many years ago I had an idea to enhance the sound of a small size radio. I knew a rich bass sound needs a larger surface area, so I wondered what would happen if I added a series of channels behind the speaker to add that additional surface area. But I didn't have the time or material to try out my idea. A couple of years later, Bose came out with their wave radio, which does exactly that...and I was like "Dang it! I coulda made some money!!!" :furious:


Good morning,

I will send you some info via PM.

Do I have ideas for DIY speakers....ha ha ha, you are kidding!!!!:laughing:

I will try to direct and assist anyway possible. And if I can't help, there is a world of great guys/designers that are more than willing to. Excellent designers with some great designs for you to have fun with and enjoy for a long time as good as you can buy, if not better. 

I do have a confession, though, I have 4 surrounds in my theater that are the small Bic Ventura suggested by a designer friend for the best bang for the buck. Of course in my "adventure" to achieve a great theater experience, I found surrounds are not as important as your mains. And sometime ago, I decided to go with "height" speakers, thus trying Paradigm monitors, so I have heard some great....some good and some ok commercial speakers....among many others, of course. Honestly I had some great surrounds, but my wife hated them as they were too big. The WAF comes into play with DIY, unfortunitely....

However, in all of this the "ONLY" way to go for me would be to DIY....period.

I am about as ignorant in building as anyone, but I have build several designs and loved it and the sound....WOW as good or better for the money than speakers 3-4 times the price. The Kairos you see as my Avatar is my latest for my designated 2 channel system with a 70's Marantz/DAC (and switching back and forth to the Marantz PM8003). Beautiful, beautiful music from these, but they are a highend cost build, at least for me. But there are others...very, very good sounding speakers.

Back to your comment on Bose. I heard some and for the most part they do create the midrange sound that most of the general public likes. But for the high end audio community, they are a joke, honestly, they kid about them all the time. However, they got something right and that is the midrange as it is the most one hears in a speaker. It is very important! Though my knowledge is limited and I am still learning.

You mentioned, you wanted to build a system under 1K...Surrounds or the whole thang? You can do a lot with that money.

I have heard some of the designs you might be interested in and have build some...a pm might be better.

Hope this helps. Wifey and I are heading out, but I will send info later on. With all the help one can find, you will have no major problems and materials are not that costly. I don't even have a router!

I am excited for you as DIY is a lot of fun with great rewards.

Robert


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I've got Bose mini-cubes and a powered sub-woofer in a 5:1 set-up in one room, and a similar set up with Cambridge Soundworks in another room. They both sound excellent. If I had to choose only one I guess I'd pick the Cambridge Soundworks. But only because it was a bit less expensive.


----------



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

If you want to home theature then you go for JBL surrounded speakers, it is really well sound as well enhanced improved bass effect .so, go for it.


----------



## postwick (Oct 4, 2014)

If you want real sound and proper stereo imagination ditch the typical cone style speakers and get yourself some Magnepans. Of course, you won't be able to mount them on the wall. What's your priority...great sound or aesthetics?

Sent from my HTC One using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## postwick (Oct 4, 2014)

Um, that should say stereo imaging...

Sent from my HTC One using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

postwick said:


> What's your priority...great sound or aesthetics?


Funny, because I was going to ask you that 

The magnepans are okay... not great for home theater setups though. Even with the included "subwoofer" the low end of the entire set caps out at 40Hz. For good theater sound you need as low as you can go in order to properly reproduce the effects track. A good and proper sub for home theater will go at least 18hz and push enough air to rattle your walls. You need to junk their woofer and get a proper one. The other thing I don't like about Magnepans is that they are a bit finicky with regard to placement.

They are great for music though.. especially classical. It's a crisp, clear soundstage from low to high. But for home theater... nah... stick with cones.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

spaceman spif said:


> I've thought A LOT about building my own! Problem is I don't know which brands of speakers work best for DIY. But I've always been interested in cabinet design to optimize sound as well as adding passive filters. If you have suggestions for speakers, lemme know!


You should actually purchase your mains and sub. They have to be pretty accurate and unless you know what you're doing you could end up with really bad sound.

For your surrounds and height speaker though, go ahead and built your own. They don't have to be wildy accurate because they're simply producing muffled back ground for the most part.

I built my own surrounds because I couldn't find much other than rectangular boxes which look kind of silly hanging off the wall and twisted at strange angles. I wanted something that kind of mounted flat on the wall and sort of melded into it.


















I used simple Alpine 4x6 2-way automotive speakers inside the boxes and the sound is fine.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> I wanted something that kind of mounted flat on the wall and sort of melded into it.
> 
> 
> I used simple Alpine 4x6 2-way automotive speakers inside the boxes and the sound is fine.


those "meld" in ? :laughing: :no: 
the only speakers that meld in are inwalls. 


nice little speakers. but i would destroy them . i need some new sides. but i am to busy with the house to be looking for some. i have ENERGY RVSS's right now.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> nice little speakers. but i would destroy them . i need some new sides. but i am to busy with the house to be looking for some. i have ENERGY RVSS's right now.


I have a pioneer sc-1527... 180 watts x 9 channels. Haven't destroyed them yet.

In-wall speakers are not directional.... at least not in wanted direction anyway.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> You should actually purchase your mains and sub. They have to be pretty accurate and unless you know what you're doing you could end up with really bad sound.
> 
> For your surrounds and height speaker though, go ahead and built your own. They don't have to be wildy accurate because they're simply producing muffled back ground for the most part.
> 
> ...


The wood finish on those speakers looks great. Any tips on getting that finish on new oak? My attempts at staining and poly never seem to turn out that nice.


----------



## postwick (Oct 4, 2014)

Bob Sanders said:


> Funny, because I was going to ask you that
> 
> The magnepans are okay... not great for home theater setups though. Even with the included "subwoofer" the low end of the entire set caps out at 40Hz. For good theater sound you need as low as you can go in order to properly reproduce the effects track. A good and proper sub for home theater will go at least 18hz and push enough air to rattle your walls. You need to junk their woofer and get a proper one. The other thing I don't like about Magnepans is that they are a bit finicky with regard to placement.
> 
> They are great for music though.. especially classical. It's a crisp, clear soundstage from low to high. But for home theater... nah... stick with cones.


That's why I have a 400 watt Klipsch sub. Expecting one speaker to do everything is why systems sound horrible. The Magnepans are perfect for home theater. Crisp mids and highs. Center for voice, sub for bass.

Btw, your assumptions about bass response in Magnepans is a huge assumption because there are many different models. My mid/bass panels are a total of about 570 square inches for EACH speaker. Know how big a sub you have to get to move that much air? And yes placement is important because of the high quality sound. Cone speakers sound just as poor anywhere you put them. 😏

Sent from my HTC One using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Dave Sal said:


> The wood finish on those speakers looks great. Any tips on getting that finish on new oak? My attempts at staining and poly never seem to turn out that nice.


No special tips. Wipe stain on with a cloth fairly liberally, let soak for about 20 seconds or so, then wipe off excess. let dry.

Apply the poly in thin coats and be sure to fine sand between each coat. Use a tack cloth after the sanding to remove all traces of dust.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

postwick said:


> Btw, your assumptions about bass response in Magnepans is a huge assumption because there are many different models.


I did nothing more (or less) than what you did in your original post... mentioning magnepans in a general sort of way:



postwick said:


> and get yourself some Magnepans


 :whistling2:

But since you ask, the ones I was referring to are the Super MMG system with the included woofer. For $1200 you can only get it down to 40Hz. Your money could be spent better elsewhere.

review:


> Magnepan doesn't refer to the DWM as a subwoofer, it's a _woofer_ that extends the system's low bass down to around 40Hz, but any decent sub will reach a lot farther down. So if you crave really deep, pants-flapping, room-shaking bass the DWM won't cut it.





> I experimented using the Super MMG panels with an old PSB Speakers Alpha SubZero i subwoofer instead of the DWM Bass Panels. The Alpha SubZero i definitely produced deeper, more powerful bass, but it couldn't achieve a smooth blend with the Super MMG panels. Most of what I like about Magnepan sound disappeared with the subwoofer in the system


http://www.cnet.com/news/magnepans-ultraskinny-speakers-make-big-fat-sound/


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> I have a pioneer sc-1527... 180 watts x 9 channels. Haven't destroyed them yet.
> 
> In-wall speakers are not directional.... at least not in wanted direction anyway.


its not how many watts you have. it how many of those watts you use. 
i used to live on a 12 unit solid concrete condo, first floor. i would destroy that building.


yep, that right. that is why i don't like them . i happen to like having speakers hanging on the walls.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

What exactly makes you think I don't use the watts??

Never mind... this is starting to get a little too silly for me. They're surround speakers. You're not supposed to be pumping huge watts through them... and if you are then may I suggest you do a bit of research on PROPERLY setting up a surround sound system? Big watts are supposed to come through the mains and the subs.

Do some reading and learn.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

now your getting all offended, no need to. nor is there a need to start insulting.

lets see your setup.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> now your getting all offended, no need to. nor is there a need to start insulting.
> 
> lets see your setup.


No insult intended. Clearly you don't know how to set up a surround system

Mains Dual 12" (each)
Dual 15" 350 watt subs (one built in to the bottom of the couch)
4" heights
6" center
4x6 surrounds
60 inch 3D flat panel
Pioneer sc 1527 receiver

Good sound is not just about watts. It's how you channel and balance them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> Clearly you don't know how to set up a surround system


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:




Bob Sanders said:


> Mains Dual 12" (each)
> Dual 15" 350 watt subs (one built in to the bottom of the couch)
> 4" heights
> 6" center
> ...


WHAT ???
you have car speakers !?



Bob Sanders said:


> Good sound is not just about watts. It's how you channel and balance them.


its about a lot of stuff. 

this is the system i had in my condo. i still have and use all of it, except for the acustice panels. but it doesn't look as good as it does in this pic.
and i thinking about building 2 8ish cf 18" 1000+ wpc subs.


1st pic. we were having freinds over for a movie.
2nd. top masked.
3rd pic full screen. 119" daylite hp 2.8


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Please don't tell me you have those subs sitting on books?!?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I really enjoy reading some of the things in this thread. It's mostly good comedic stuff.


"Surrounds only produce muffled background sounds.".

"In wall speakers are not directional."







If the system is designed and set up properly, the surround produce a lot more than muffled background sounds, and in wall speakers are highly direction (as they should be).



As to the sub-woofer argument:

I guess the Cerwin Vega TS42 21" folded horn sub isn't very good, since it is only rated down to 35hz.


*
*


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> I guess the Cerwin Vega TS42 21" folded horn sub isn't very good, since it is only rated down to 35hz.


For music? Hey, Great! 
For reproducing effects on a good DTS HD MA surround track.... Don't make me laugh.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> For music? Hey, Great!
> For reproducing effects on a good DTS HD MA surround track.... Don't make me laugh.




You don't think a sub that can produce 140+db at 35hz wouldn't do the job with MORE punch than the typical sub in most home audio systems?

If you're setting things up properly, with your crossover set to 85hz, this will kick it far better than what you might currently be using.

Someone wants ear shattering, wall shaking, deep bass, this is the way to go. When the dinosaur comes stomping into the room (Night At The Museum), with one or two of these, you WILL feel it!


Of course your ears might bleed, get you kicked out of the neighborhood, divorced, etc, etc.....



PS: Your Pioneer AVR is rated at 130x9, not 180x9.... That a miscue?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> You don't think a sub that can produce 140+db at 35hz wouldn't do the job with MORE punch than the typical sub in most home audio systems?


 It has nothing to do with punch. Lots of effect tracks go below 35... which means you're miss out. Are you trying to deny that?







> PS: Your Pioneer AVR is rated at 130x9, not 180x9.... That a miscue?


That was a typo. It was supposed to be 130.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> It has nothing to do with punch. Lots of effect tracks go below 35... which means you're miss out. Are you trying to deny that?



I've not seen a definitive write up on just how low some of the sound effect go, but I do feel you wouldn't miss a thing. After you get below approximately 85hz, you tend to not really hear it anyway.

At that point it's a much more tactile experience.







> That was a typo. It was supposed to be 130.



Yeah, yeah. You were just braggin'....:laughing:



P.S. I'm a big fan of Pioneer. Have one in the main house (Yamaha in the beach house), although I'm not using the on board amp, but rather using it as a pre-amp only.

The unit you do have is a VERY nice one.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> Please don't tell me you have those subs sitting on books?!?


what if they were ? it would be completely irrelevant . they are on Polystyrene blocks.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> I've not seen a definitive write up on just how low some of the sound effect go, but I do feel you wouldn't miss a thing. After you get below approximately 85hz, you tend to not really hear it anyway.
> 
> At that point it's a much more tactile experience.


they say that movies are getting down into the teens. and yes, i CAN hear it. 
but i do agree that that CV sub you refer to would KICK SOME SERIOUS ASSSS !
even at 20hz that think would kick most subs ass. no doubt. 140db at 35hz is some SERIOUS PUNCH. and "punch" has a LOT to do with it. 


so, Bob, no pics of your set up ?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> I've not seen a definitive write up on just how low some of the sound effect go, but I do feel you wouldn't miss a thing. After you get below approximately 85hz, you tend to not really hear it anyway.


_*EFFECTS*_ track. 

Movie tracks go extremely low, but it's not for hearing. It's for effects. These low frequencies aren't for the ears. They're for vibrating the seat of your pants.




> P.S. I'm a big fan of Pioneer.


Actually yes... I'm quite happy with it. My one complaint however is the Pioneer MCACC system. It doesn't allow for frequency adjustments below 63 hz in the way that the Audyssey system can (on my old Onkyo). It's not the end of the world mind you, you can tune manually. It's just a pain to do it.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> what if they were ? it would be completely irrelevant . they are on Polystyrene blocks.


They're nice subs.. I just figured you have them sitting on something a little more fitting.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> so, Bob, no pics of your set up ?












The sub on the left is actually no longer there. I built it into the bottom of the couch.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> They're nice subs.. I just figured you have them sitting on something a little more fitting.


when i do things, i don't always know exactly what i want. so i get them(or whatever it is) up and running. then i figure out the small stuff. after that pic, i wrapped them in black felt. 

these days, those sub are right behind the chairs. remember, i don;t live their any more. and this house is under construction. so i just have things set up properly, with no concern on how it looks. actually, my center speakers is setting on a cardboard box :laughing::yes:. and you know what, during a movie, that white box is invisable.


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

For music I used prefer my Focal 836v's before moving on to Cantons. For home theater and loud music I really love my Definitive collection. I have the BP3000TLs as fronts with the CLR3000 as center, BP2000TLs as sides.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

BirdSlapper said:


> For music I used prefer my Focal 836v's before moving on to Cantons. For home theater and loud music I really love my Definitive collection. I have the BP3000TLs as fronts with the CLR3000 as center, BP2000TLs as sides.


You have an outstanding system. What sort of display do you have in your home theater?


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

Dave Sal said:


> You have an outstanding system. What sort of display do you have in your home theater?


Thanks! I have a 65' Samsung plasma. It'll do until I get a projector


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

...since we are posting our setups:

not quite done yet, excuse the poor pic.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

A shot of my family room / home theater setup from around 2004. At the time I was using a Panasonic AE500 LCD front projector (ceiling mounted on right just above the couch) and a DIY 96" diagonal screen made with poplar boards and blackout cloth. One of the Definitive Technology BP2002 towers is visible just to the right of the screen. A Def Tech CLR2002 center is just below the screen in a 36" Sony Wega stand, and Def Tech BP2X surrounds are mounted on the wall on either side of the couch. Finally, a Def tech PF15TL sub does the heavy lifting for the low frequencies. The Sony Wega (235lbs!) and stand were donated to the Salvation Army a few years ago and the Panasonic projector died recently. I'll be replacing it with an Optoma HD131Xe in the next couple of weeks. The Def Techs still sound as good as they did when I first bought them over 10 years ago. A Denon AVR3300 is being used until I decide to upgrade the receiver. Not high end by any means but this modest system has provided some good audio / video for me and my family. :thumbsup:


----------

